# Possible to stop reverse lamp out warning now that LEDs are installed?



## Donm (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it possible to stop reverse lamp ( back up lamps) out warning with coding, now that LEDs are installed?

Searched on this and perused the Cheat Sheet with no results but have seen it mentioned.

Any pointers on this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Donm said:


> Is it possible to stop reverse lamp ( back up lamps) out warning with coding, now that LEDs are installed?
> 
> Searched on this and perused the Cheat Sheet with no results but have seen it mentioned.
> 
> Any pointers on this?


I have yet so see anyone determine the codes to disable the light checks on F10. Someone on F30Post posted some for F30 Chassis though.

I thought the LED Interior, Trunk, and Reverse Lights were not supposed to throw any error codes though?


----------



## Donm (Jul 18, 2012)

My thought is that the reversing lights are the only ones that might pose a hazard if not operating. Fits with the German mind set, IMHO.

I have been researching a resistor in parallel to act as a load but find low ohms and high wattage ( 6 ohm X 50W) mostly suggested. Not being an EE, I can't say, but it seems like a higher resistance at lowere wattage rating should work to fool the canbus brain.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Donm said:


> My thought is that the reversing lights are the only ones that might pose a hazard if not operating. Fits with the German mind set, IMHO.
> 
> I have been researching a resistor in parallel to act as a load but find low ohms and high wattage ( 6 ohm X 50W) mostly suggested. Not being an EE, I can't say, but it seems like a higher resistance at lowere wattage rating should work to fool the canbus brain.


They sell them with built-in CAN-bus load resistors so you do not get any Error Codes:

http://store.ijdmtoy.com/BMW-1-3-5-Series-X5-X6-License-Plate-Lights-p/led-s1.htm


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

To this day many shops have installed LEDs and replacement bulbs on F series and have tried to code out error bulb warnings and have not been successful. E series its pretty simple with older FRM modules but the newest FRM3 still poses challenges and I would suppose this is the case the reason why the F series is so difficult as they use the same if not newer frm module. Also not too many gurus have played around with such settings on E-Sys. It would be great if someone who has the time and knowledge can find how to code out error warnings, cold and warm checks for these lights on the F series.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Err...or just buy bulbs that don't cause error codes....


----------



## andreo (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Err...or just buy bulbs that don't cause error codes....


Lol. That would be too easy. What's the fun in that?


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

I'd start here and see what comes of it. Now I'm curious, I may dedicate some time this week to figuring out bulb checks.

EDIT: Check post #18...
http://x3.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=764176


----------



## Donm (Jul 18, 2012)

That would be a breakthrough, in deed!

The bulbs I installed were represented as error free - NOT.

They do seem brighter but I understand that and seat of pants dyno readings are often wishful thinking:rofl:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

itschase said:


> I'd start here and see what comes of it. Now I'm curious, I may dedicate some time this week to figuring out bulb checks.
> 
> EDIT: Check post #18...
> http://x3.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=764176


Here is the F25 List from the link:









And also here is an F30 List:


----------



## Alex.br (Aug 16, 2005)

I done it in mine. Disable could and warm rear light bulb check.


----------



## Donm (Jul 18, 2012)

Alex.br said:


> I done it in mine. Disable could and warm rear light bulb check.


Can you share the details, will the coding for M5 and regular F10?


----------



## Alex.br (Aug 16, 2005)

Donm said:


> Can you share the details, will the coding for M5 and regular F10?


I think it will work for all F10 models

FRM Section (CAFD_00001 12F_012_001_11.ncd)

Rear bulb is led
AUSG_24_RFS_L_IS_LED change to aktiv
AUSG_25_RFS_R_IS_LED change to aktiv

Warm rear light bulb check
AUSG_24_RFS_L_WARM_UEBERW_AKTIV change to nicht_aktiv
AUSG_25_RFS_R_WARM_UEBERW_AKTIV change to nicht_aktiv

Cold rear light bulb check
AUSG_24_RFS_L_KALT_UEBERW_AKTIV change to nicht_aktiv
AUSG_25_RFS_R_KALT_UEBERW_AKTIV change to nicht_aktiv


----------



## Donm (Jul 18, 2012)

Alex,

Thank you, cannot wait to try this next weekend!

Best regards,
Don M


----------



## supkp (Jan 24, 2013)

Donm,
Have you try it yet?
Thanks.


----------



## Donm (Jul 18, 2012)

supkp said:


> Donm,
> Have you try it yet?
> Thanks.


What I found was that the LED bulbs did not through enough light in the right direction to be of any benefit so the stockers were put back in place. The reflector and lens seem to require that the lamps point of emission be in just the right place to work properly. If someone finds an LED matching this need and is brighter in use, I would be happy to know about it.

Regards,
Donm


----------

